# a way to transfer documents from laptop to ipad via bluetooth?



## Mhanahoe

my boss wants to be able to transfer documents from his laptop to his ipad via bluetooth. i cant really find any info on the subject other than transfers between iphones and ipads. can it be done ? thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm

AFAIK, Apple devices do not support anything except keyboards, mics, and headphones over Bluetooth. Why Apple has not enabled data transfers over Bluetooth, I don't know. If you have apps that support files, you can transfer the files via iTunes in one of the tabs when the device is plugged in and selected.


----------



## alanniwhite

You can transfer files from laptop to iPad via iTunes easily.
1.Connect your iPad to your computer using your data cable or USB Cord.
2.In iTunes, select your device(below Devices), and click the Apps button.
3.Below File Sharing, select an app from the list, and click Add.
4.In the window that appears, select a file to transfer, and click Choose.


----------



## macropod

alanniwhite: The OP sought advice on using bluetooth for data transfer. Your response has nothing to do with that. Please stay on-topic and not resurrect old threads (last prior post > 2 years ago).


----------

